# Street fight: brute strength and power beyond reason OR fight training?



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Lets say one on one, you were either an olympic weightlifter with a strong deadlift or someone who trains in a sport boxing or mma for example at roughly the same weight.

Bear in mind that a weightlifter trains for that split second of all out strength and power and is not conditioned to rules and regulation like a sports fighter who conditions his body for both strength and endurance. Considering most fights don't even last long, who would you say takes it.

last fight i got into at my local, kicked off with some old meathead, truckdriver type, the ones who think having no neck and short chunky arms with tats some how means they're tough. I was a bit anxious because of his size, but a quick one two was all it took to drop him. Im glad boxing has come in handy outside of gym, but i was wondering how i would fare against a powerlifter or olylifter. I'm no mike tyson, at least not yet, but i have always been somewhat of a physical specimen myself, so i dont lack in the power department.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

most street fights are over in 10 seconds or less tbh. the wiry, boxer types are the ones you have to watch - unless they take their t-shirt off that is. Anyone who does that is rightfully knocked out cold.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

:lol: what a [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the trained fighter ..... durrr


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: what a [email protected]


You bellend you put me in red again.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> You bellend you put me in red again.


stop spouting shit then and you might stay green for longer then 3 posts

edit- somebody must like what you have to say :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: what a [email protected]


Was about to post this. Great minds and all that :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

He must have 2 accounts thats the only way i can see him being green lol


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

This fight you had, ps3 or xbox?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Id say whoever got the first 'Sunday best' in, stands a good chance of victory, I've seen handy mma get dropped for hesitating for a split second by an untrained adrenaline fuelled lout.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Lets say one on one, you were either an olympic weightlifter with a strong deadlift or someone who trains in a sport boxing or mma for example at roughly the same weight.
> 
> Bear in mind that a weightlifter trains for that split second of all out strength and power and is not conditioned to rules and regulation like a sports fighter who conditions his body for both strength and endurance. Considering most fights don't even last long, who would you say takes it.
> 
> last fight i got into at my local, kicked off with some old meathead, truckdriver type, the ones who think having no neck and short chunky arms some how means they're tough. *I was a bit anxious because of his size, but a quick one two was all it took to drop him.* Im glad boxing has come in handy outside of gym, but i was wondering how i would fare against a powerlifter or olylifter. I'm no mike tyson, at least not yet, but i have always been somewhat of a physical specimen myself, so i dont lack in the power department.


There is no way this happened.



jon-kent said:


> He must have 2 accounts thats the only way i can see him being green lol


He's invincible


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: what a [email protected]


Mate both of the trolls have negged me with pleasant comments, I have no idea how he is recharging himself could be a job for Milky though.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

You can't say who would be better cos each one brings something to the table. The massive strong guy could land a punch on the agile fighter and knock him out cold the same as the fighter could be much quicker than the big guy and land a punch in just the right spot and knock him out cold.

Like years ago when I first started doing krav, I was the only girl, still am in a class of up to 30 guys. It's not just a self defence class or a fighting class it's about observation, paying attention to your surroundings, sensing atmospheres so you know when stuff is gonna kick off. You shouldn't fight for the fun of it, It's about disabling your opponent in the quickest possible way so you can get yourself out of there, you go for the eyes, throat, groin, windpipe, ribs, solar plexus etc. You should only ever fight if there is serious threat to you or someone close to you.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Lets say one on one, you were either an olympic weightlifter with a strong deadlift or someone who trains in a sport boxing or mma for example at roughly the same weight.
> 
> Bear in mind that a weightlifter trains for that split second of all out strength and power and is not conditioned to rules and regulation like a sports fighter who conditions his body for both strength and endurance. Considering most fights don't even last long, who would you say takes it.
> 
> last fight i got into at my local, kicked off with some old meathead, truckdriver type, the ones who think having no neck and short chunky arms with tats some how means they're tough. I was a bit anxious because of his size, but a quick one two was all it took to drop him. Im glad boxing has come in handy outside of gym, but i was wondering how i would fare against a powerlifter or olylifter. I'm no mike tyson, at least not yet, but i have always been somewhat of a physical specimen myself, so i dont lack in the power department.


You're well ard mate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

GTFO.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Mate both of the trolls have negged me with pleasant comments, I have no idea how he is recharging himself could be a job for Milky though.


Sorry was meant to neg someone else (seriously) my bad.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Sorry was meant to neg someone else (seriously) my bad.


Don't worry about it, it won't stop you being a pr!ck.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

tamara said:


> You can't say who would be better cos each one brings something to the table. The massive strong guy could land a punch on the agile fighter and knock him out cold the same as the fighter could be much quicker than the big guy and land a punch in just the right spot and knock him out cold.
> 
> Like years ago when I first started doing krav, I was the only girl, still am in a class of up to 30 guys. It's not just a self defence class or a fighting class it's about observation, paying attention to your surroundings, sensing atmospheres so you know when stuff is gonna kick off. You shouldn't fight for the fun of it, It's about disabling your opponent in the quickest possible way so you can get yourself out of there, you go for the eyes, throat, groin, windpipe, ribs, solar plexus etc. You should only ever fight if there is serious threat to you or someone close to you.


And what do you think an elite weightlifter or a fighter is just going to stand there and let some bird gnaw at his groin and throat. Come to think of it he might :whistling:

Let me tell you something i've learned from the school of life - kata, of any system doesn't work, a fixed set of movements is no use in a completely unpredictable environment, you need to be flexible

Also I don't trust anything that comes from that country.

Besides the idea of a fight is not to try your best to get sent down for grievous bodily harm. Its about honour and self-defenc, not going out of your way looking for trouble. The streets are mean. Tough isn't how you act, tough is how you train. If only 3/4 of male drinkers understood this. Its a lifestyle, not a novelty.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If it's about honour then why are you getting a sneaky ninja brag about knocking someone big out in your thread.

You probably masturbate to weird animal videos


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> And what do you think an elite weightlifter or a fighter is just going to stand there and let some bird gnaw at his groin and throat. Come to think of it he might :whistling:
> 
> Let me tell you something i've learned from the school of life - kata, of any system doesn't work, a fixed set of movements is no use in a completely unpredictable environment, you need to be flexible
> 
> ...


Yeah I reckon an elite weightlifter or a fighter would let me nibble on their groin like.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The guy with the knife that stabs you in your neck. Fighting's for fools.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

you just have to wade in and find out


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What is this bull sh!t

If you did bang this guy out I bet if the air from his right hand so much as clipped your chin you'd be sleepin


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> And what do you think an elite weightlifter or a fighter is just going to stand there and let some bird gnaw at his groin and throat. Come to think of it he might :whistling:
> 
> Let me tell you something i've learned from the school of life - kata, of any system doesn't work, a fixed set of movements is no use in a completely unpredictable environment, you need to be flexible
> 
> ...


Which country do you mean? Wales? :laugh:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh look another macho bull**** thread that nobody really cares about.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

OP, do you think you could beat gymgym?


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Why is this even a thread? Ha!


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Which country do you mean? Wales? :laugh:


No, the genocidal sabbath worshipping masons in the middle east.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> OP, do you think you could beat gymgym?


Who is gymgym


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Proving my point:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Oh look another macho bull**** thread that nobody really cares about.


And that was your 3000th post.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> No, the genocidal sabbath worshipping masons in the middle east.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

tamara said:


> Yeah I reckon an elite weightlifter or a fighter would let me nibble on their groin like.


Not just the elite ones Tamara :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Who is gymgym


gymgym was a legend around these parts. Truly, one of the toughest human beings you're ever likely to come across. He wasn't particularly big, or threatening in appearance...but he could kill a man, possibly even several men, with his bare hands thanks to his elite combat training.

There's a few threads on here confirming all this as gospel.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> gymgym was a legend around these parts. Truly, one of the toughest human beings you're ever likely to come across. He wasn't particularly big, or threatening in appearance...but he could kill a man, possibly even several men, with his bare hands thanks to his elite combat training.
> 
> There's a few threads on here confirming all this as gospel.


Sounds like this guy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Sounds like this guy.
> 
> View attachment 129441


I heard gymgym beat chuck in a game of knuckles and then a game of slaps.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@mikep81, here is another one for you 

I reckon slumdog is actually @Milky's alter ego, not many other people with the rep power to keep him green :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I heard gymgym beat chuck in a game of knuckles and then a game of slaps.


 Bullsh!t. Pics or no Gymgymbeatchucknorrisatslapsandknuckles :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> @mikep81, here is another one for you
> 
> I reckon slumdog is actually @Milky's alter ego, not many other people with the rep power to keep him green :tongue:


Whats going on now and how have l been dragged into it ?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Proving my point:


f*ckin hell, that is a hell of a slap, poor c*nt got slapped twice, once by the bloke, once by floor


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Yeah I reckon an elite weightlifter or a fighter would let me nibble on their groin like.


Why ??


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Milky said:


> Why ??


Agreed. She shouldn't undermine herself like that. I would let her is she asked nicely enough :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Whats going on now and how have l been dragged into it ?


We were just wondering how slumdog stays green after torrential negging for posting stupid threads. I thought it could be your alter ego :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Agreed. She shouldn't undermine herself like that. I would let her is she asked nicely enough :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> We were just wondering how slumdog stays green after torrential negging for posting stupid threads. I thought it could be your alter ego :whistling:


Because certain members think its funny to go against the grain and wind other members up by making the offender green again.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

OP is this you getting the neg powerbomb?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

well look who it is......

He sneaked thro the net AGAIN...

Bye bye david...........


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Because certain members think its funny to go against the grain and wind other members up by making the offender green again.


So not your alter ego then...

:innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> So not your alter ego then...
> 
> :innocent:


No mate the person who made him green hasn't even posted in here TBH.

He's gone again now.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> well look who it is......
> 
> He sneaked thro the net AGAIN...
> 
> Bye bye david...........


Detective Milky in action!

Which alter ego's has this David had before mate? Sounds like a persistent reoffender.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why ??


Just messing like.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Alchemist

mahahraja mac

and umpteen others.

Its actually originally David2012 who was a grade A annoying pr**k and a bully.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Just messing like.


Well may l suggest you don't bring smut and innuendo into every thread you get opportunity to post in.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> The Alchemist
> 
> mahahraja mac
> 
> ...


You've got to wonder about some people don't you. I mean, if their life is so empty they just permanently troll. :no:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Detective Milky in action!
> 
> Which alter ego's has this David had before mate? Sounds like a persistent reoffender.




=


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You've got to wonder about some people don't you. I mean, if their life is so empty they just permanently troll. :no:


Remember the thread about " eye sex " and making his wife wear a bhurka or something, that was his style of posting, should have recognised it really but been avoiding reading his sh*t TBH.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> The Alchemist
> 
> mahahraja mac
> 
> ...


I remember him, he was a right [email protected]


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry @mikep81, you can't neg slumdog, he got banned already! (referring to my earlier callout)


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Remember the thread about " eye sex " and making his wife wear a bhurka or something, that was his style of posting, should have recognised it really but been avoiding reading his sh*t TBH.


Strange man. He obviously didn't get enough hugs as a child.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Is maharaja the guy that fell out with mr singh?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well may l suggest you don't bring smut and innuendo into every thread you get opportunity to post in.


Umm well, if you read the post I was quoting when I wrote that you will see that it was the person who started this thread that made the first comment. Did my original post mention anything even mildly smutty? No, it did not.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Is maharaja the guy that fell out with mr singh?


Haha yep. I thought that was a battle between the resident Indian members...but now I feel I was cheated!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@tamara you should have used this gif to get your point across


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Umm well, if you read the post I was quoting when I wrote that you will see that it was the person who started this thread that made the first comment. Did my original post mention anything even mildly smutty? No, it did not.


Not argueing with you about it, if you like l can go thro and point all of them out to you.

I said l suggest it so rather than sulking and being all defensive, why, for once don't you listen rather than thinking your " one if the lads " and posting sh*t e you think will make you popular and then reporting it all when it goes tits up.

Like l say just a " suggestion "


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha yep. I thought that was a battle between the resident Indian members...but now I feel I was cheated!


To say he is whiter than casper the friendly ghost then you should be :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Umm well, if you read the post I was quoting when I wrote that you will see that it was the person who started this thread that made the first comment. Did my original post mention anything even mildly smutty? No, it did not.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well may l suggest you don't bring smut and innuendo into every thread you get opportunity to post in.


Will you be making the same suggestion to all the male members that post 'smut and innuendo'? No, thought not!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha yep. I thought that was a battle between the resident Indian members...but now I feel I was cheated!





Milky said:


> To say he is whiter than casper the friendly ghost then you should be :lol:


Wtf Is he allowed back to explain himself..after all hes not even indian??! I must be the only person on here who didnt know the score


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be making the same suggestion to all the male members that post 'smut and innuendo'? No, thought not!


Trust me l do on a regular basis.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky bout to get a beatdown :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Milky bout to get a beatdown :laugh:


Ha ha yeah course l am mate.....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be making the same suggestion to all the male members that post 'smut and innuendo'? No, thought not!


Come on Jojo, he was giving her advice as she has already managed to build herself a reputation on here. And as @Milky said, she ends up reporting everyone when things don't go her way, which is where her and the majority of guys differ.

I think he was genuinely trying to help her out with sound advice.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wtf Is he allowed back to explain himself..after all hes not even indian??! I must be the only person on here who didnt know the score


Haha I just assumed dude, based on the 'Singh' and 'maharaja' names...but now I'm hoping that doesn't make me a huge Racist Rob!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Come on Jojo, he was giving her advice as she has already managed to build herself a reputation on here. And as @Milky said, she ends up reporting everyone when things don't go her way, which is where her and the majority of guys differ.
> 
> I think he was genuinely trying to help her out with sound advice.


To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


Report them then.

EVERYONE on here will tell you how vigorously l have defended the female members on here but FF meet me half way and don't encourage the sad saps.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


I think id also be fed up reading those type pf comments, you seem to have got the wrong end of the stick on this one


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


I can appreciate that. Must admit, it is awkward to think that's how some people think sometimes.

To be honest though, what really annoys me is it's quite often the same people that make those comments that then creep to women members and act as white knights, completely oblivious to when they post sh!t like the comments you're sick of.

But I can see it must be annoying to read so much macho BS.

P.S. are you proud of me? I even managed to resist making a joke about you being on your period :tongue:

*awaits the wrath of Jojo for that last comment* :innocent:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be making the same suggestion to all the male members that post 'smut and innuendo'? No, thought not!


It is different though and you know it... she brings an awful lot upon herself...no self respect.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


Well use the report function or @ a mod, to be fair to the mods, there is a lot less of this than in previous years, and that is a testament to their (mods) ongoing vigilance, milky and dtlv are probably the most proactive with this kind of stuff, seen the ban hammer come down hard on plenty of guys for this type of behaviour.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Report them then.
> 
> EVERYONE on here will tell you how vigorously l have defended the female members on here but FF meet me half way and don't encourage the sad saps.


I did report one of them and the post is still there............


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

As long as ive been on here the mods (mostly milky lol) have always locked/moved to MA or AL threads that have had people use the 'would smash' line lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not argueing with you about it, if you like l can go thro and point all of them out to you.
> 
> I said l suggest it so rather than sulking and being all defensive, why, for once don't you listen rather than thinking your " one if the lads " and posting sh*t e you think will make you popular and then reporting it all when it goes tits up.
> 
> Like l say just a " suggestion "


In this thread? Where's the smut and innuendo apart from my response to what I quoted, which nobody would have noticed and I wouldn't have even send anything even mildly smutty as I was quite happy to talk about fighting. I was just gonna ignore your question when you quoted me asking "why" but I felt rude for not answering you, shouldn't have bothered should I.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I did report one of them and the post is still there............


But the mods dont have to remove a post just because you dont like it they'd be removin posts all day long

Just sayin


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I did report one of them and the post is still there............


Name and shame the owner of the post


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be making the same suggestion to all the male members that post 'smut and innuendo'? No, thought not!





Milky said:


> Report them then.
> 
> EVERYONE on here will tell you how vigorously l have defended the female members on here but FF meet me half way and don't encourage the sad saps.


 At the risk of sounding like I'm white knighting, @Milky is pretty on the ball when it comes to dealing with guys who post anti-woman sh1te. He's supported me a time or too. We might not always agree but he's fair.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I think id also be fed up reading those type pf comments, you seem to have got the wrong end of the stick on this one


Fair enough. Have apologised to Milky for taking it out on him.



Dr Manhattan said:


> I can appreciate that. Must admit, it is awkward to think that's how some people think sometimes.
> 
> To be honest though, what really annoys me is it's quite often the same people that make those comments that then creep to women members and act as white knights, completely oblivious to when they post sh!t like the comments you're sick of.
> 
> ...


Very proud, well done!



Freeby0 said:


> It is different though and you know it... she brings an awful lot upon herself...no self respect.


Different because she's female? Yes you're right, she should be in the kitchen making sandwiches like a good girl!



Conscript said:


> Well use the report function or @ a mod, to be fair to the mods, there is a lot less of this than in previous years, and that is a testament to their (mods) ongoing vigilance, milky and dtlv are probably the most proactive with this kind of stuff, seen the ban hammer come down hard on plenty of guys for this type of behaviour.


I appreciate that the mods do as much as they can. I love this forum and really enjoy having a laugh and learning new things but the mysogynism really gets a bit much sometimes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> In this thread? Where's the smut and innuendo apart from my response to what I quoted, which nobody would have noticed and I wouldn't have even send anything even mildly smutty as I was quite happy to talk about fighting. I was just gonna ignore your question when you quoted me asking "why" but I felt rude for not answering you, shouldn't have bothered should I.


See there you go again, how old are you ?

I said every opportunity you get did l not, not in this thread, you have made others tonight in other threads that l will go and drag up if you like.

FFS all l am trying to do here is help you out and save you some upset when the male members don't treat you with any respect due to your posting style. Its not me picking on you or trying to upset you its me trying to guide you....

" shouldn't have bothered should l " grow up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> But the mods dont have to remove a post just because you dont like it they'd be removin posts all day long
> 
> Just sayin


No of course they don't.



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Name and shame the owner of the post


Well.....erm......this is awkward.......it was you.



Nah I'm not into naming and shaming. Shouldn't let it bother me really but it does.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Freeby0 said:


> ... she brings an awful lot upon herself....


I don't think I've ever heard that expression used other than as justification for bullying or ganging up on someone. It does not stand up to moral scrutiny.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I have personally witnessed a wiry early pro-level boxer take out at least 4 bouncers in a Wetherspoon's in South Wales, one after another, one precision right hand after another.

He was with a gang of yobs who kicked off on an otherwise ordinary weeknight.

In fairness, the doorstaff were amicable in the beginning and it was clear him and his cronies were waiting for an excuse to kick off.

When they tried to control him, the mistake they made was to come on mano el mano standing upright, and not a mass charge and took to the floor. If they had done that (as all were all at least 2 stone heavier) he would have been another bod slung through the doors, in the end at least one bouncer jumped over the bar to get away from him. I'll never forget that night.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm white knighting, @Milky is pretty on the ball when it comes to dealing with guys who post anti-woman sh1te. He's supported me a time or too. We might not always agree but he's fair.


No I know he is, I had a minor tinternet rage moment and he unfortunately got the brunt of it. Have said sorry.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No of course they don't.
> 
> Well.....erm......*this is awkward.......it was you*.
> 
> ...


Haha that had me then! I didn't think Ackee would let his massively sexist views slip out of MA and into general conversation :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> See there you go again, how old are you ?
> 
> I said every opportunity you get did l not, not in this thread, you have made others tonight in other threads that l will go and drag up if you like.
> 
> ...


The thing is when there's a thread of a specific theme ie this one about fighting my original post was about fighting.If you wanted to "help me" then a pm would've sufficed not broadcast it here and then make reference to something that mods should be treating as confidential.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't think I've ever heard that expression used other than as justification for bullying or ganging up on someone. It does not stand up to moral scrutiny.


While I agree with what you're saying here, I can also see that the aforementioned member's posting style would attract certain types of views and attention toward them.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

digitalis said:


> I have personally witnessed a wiry early pro-level boxer take out at least 4 bouncers in a Wetherspoon's in South Wales, one after another, one precision right hand after another.
> 
> He was with a gang of yobs who kicked off on an otherwise ordinary weeknight.
> 
> ...


What's this?! A post on topic?!?!

This is UKM my friend...roll with the tangent! :wink:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No I know he is, I had a minor tinternet rage moment and he unfortunately got the brunt of it. Have said sorry.


I know roid rage when I see it...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

**** me this is a forum full of an androgen enhanced predominantly male weightlifters, there's gunna be the odd "sexist" comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> **** me this is a forum full of an androgen enhanced predominantly male weightlifters, there's gunna be the odd "sexist" comment.


Obviously I'm not talking about "the odd sexist comment". I can take a joke but some of it goes too far. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Obviously I'm not talking about "the odd sexist comment". I can take a joke but some of it goes too far. That's all I'm saying.


Fair one Jojo, I actually brought this point up a while back when a female poster here created a log regaling her holiday conquests in the AL and the ensuing maelstrom of basically bullying was pretty rough tbh.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

digitalis said:


> **** me this is a forum full of an androgen enhanced predominantly male weightlifters, there's gunna be the odd "sexist" comment.


The odd sexist comment is to be expected, but there area lot that are really nasty. From the joke rape comments which seem to pop up in every dating/question about a woman thread, to the ones @[email protected] indicated. Reading "Kick her in the cünt" is just unpleasant and on a open forum that anyone can read not really the sort of thing that gives a good impression.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't think I've ever heard that expression used other than as justification for bullying or ganging up on someone. It does not stand up to moral scrutiny.


Im not trying to justify bullying? If you post stupid sh1te people are going to ping you for it...wether your a male or a female thats just the way it is... some of the things that have been done towards her although im not going to lie did make me chuckle... i beleive were over the top, But thats a different matter i was just commenting on this thread. But im standing on what i said...She brings alot of the stick she gets to herself, Why talk about nibbling on groins and why post pictures of yourself with your t1ts out on a open forum...Im sorry but you simply cant do thease things without people taking the p1ss out of you.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> The odd sexist comment is to be expected, but there area lot that are really nasty. From the joke rape comments which seem to pop up in every dating/question about a woman thread, to the ones @[email protected] indicated. Reading "Kick her in the cünt" is just unpleasant and on a open forum that anyone can read not really the sort of thing that gives a good impression.


"Banter", like-whoring and online one-upmanship has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

digitalis said:


> "Banter", like-whoring and online one-upmanship has a lot to answer for.


Very astute.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stamina and speed is more intimidating to me than size and strength by a long shot


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

digitalis said:


> "Banter", like-whoring and online one-upmanship has a lot to answer for.


Haha I had to read that a couple of times there.

I thought you were relating banter to whoring...but I see you mean whoring for likes rather this banter is like whoring :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Sorry @mikep81, you can't neg slumdog, he got banned already! (referring to my earlier callout)


Fvck sake, I keep missing all of these golden threads!! I'm still yet to neg anyone..... ever!!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Im not trying to justify bullying? If you post stupid sh1te people are going to ping you for it...wether your a male or a female thats just the way it is... some of the things that have been done towards her although im not going to lie did make me chuckle... i beleive were over the top, But thats a different matter i was just commenting on this thread. But im standing on what i said...She brings alot of the stick she gets to herself, Why talk about nibbling on groins and why post pictures of yourself with your t1ts out on a open forum...Im sorry but you simply cant do thease things without people taking the p1ss out of you.


I don't know about what's been going on with Tamara but to be fair, her comment about nibbling on a groin was just a repeat of what someone else had already suggested. Her initial post was quite a good one well within the context of the question the OP posted. I don't get why everyone jumps on her so much though and rip's the p!ss so much when she does make smutty comments? It doesn't happen when blokes do the same, but I guess I'm missing something or have missed whatever went on in the past, so to me, as someone who doesn't know the history it does seem a little off with all of the "banter" that gets thrown her way.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I don't know about what's been going on with Tamara but to be fair, her comment about nibbling on a groin was just a repeat of what someone else had already suggested. Her initial post was quite a good one well within the context of the question the OP posted. I don't get why everyone jumps on her so much though and rip's the p!ss so much when she does make smutty comments? It doesn't happen when blokes do the same, but I guess I'm missing something or have missed whatever went on in the past, so to me, as someone who doesn't know the history it does seem a little off with all of the "banter" that gets thrown her way.


Honestly im pretty sure that comment was the first ive ever made on the whole beefdinner topic... like i say i think some things are too far... All im saying is when you say stupid things people WILL always 100% get you for it and she does it an awful lot...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The rape comments arent funny neither are the kick her in the cnut comments they're immature at best best a tasteful on point sexist, racist etc joke I like


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha I had to read that a couple of times there.
> 
> I thought you were relating banter to whoring...but I see you mean whoring for likes rather this banter is like whoring :lol:


 :lol:

I Had to do that myself.. was sat reading that 1 comment for about 30 seconds.

I'm high, whats your excuse?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> :lol:
> 
> I Had to do that myself.. was sat reading that 1 comment for about 30 seconds.
> 
> I'm high, whats your excuse?


I'm not high, so can't use that one.

Maybe I'm just a little bit Rain Man :blink:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> Honestly im pretty sure that comment was the first ive ever made on the whole beefdinner topic... like i say i think some things are too far... All im saying is when you say stupid things people WILL always 100% get you for it and she does it an awful lot...


Not on this thread though. The comment I'm being picked up on is quite mild and wouldn't have even been said had I not been basically repeating back what was said to me in the first place.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not high, so can't use that one.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little bit Rain Man :blink:


In fairness, my syntax wasn't exactly superior.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

What did I miss ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't fight. Unless it's in a sports or professional capacity, it's mindless.

But a wiry, fit guy would probably be quicker. He would have to get a punch in and knock the big guy out. Otherwise, if he missed or the big guy got hold of him, he's f*cked :death:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> He must have 2 accounts thats the only way i can see him being green lol


Of course he's got two accounts, Jon. Remember Connor?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Eight pages of this thread as I write on my phone. Barely two pages connected to the original topic in question - the rest is largely baiting banter and is completely unconnected to the OP's subject.

Whilst it's compelling reading(!), this happens often. Sometimes I myself joins in.

How about a unique everlasting thread where people can air their personal grievances? When things begin to get a bit heavy on a thread, people who have gone off at a tangent to argue about other things can leave the topic thread and carry on over on this projected 'grievance' thread.

It would certainly rival I'm Straight for longevity and I'm suspecting the same people may feature more often than those who do enjoy keeping with the subject.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Eight pages of this thread as I write on my phone. Barely two pages connected to the original topic in question - the rest is largely baiting banter and is completely unconnected to the OP's subject.
> 
> Whilst it's compelling reading(!), this happens often. Sometimes I myself joins in.
> 
> ...


I think that's been done before and hasn't lasted very long!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> I think that's been done before and hasn't lasted very long!


Just an idea, Mike

I'm all for the jovial banter side of things, even distracting during a thread if need be, but sometimes it can start to get personal like on this thread yesterday. There should really be a separate outlet for that sort of thing, whoever is right or wrong.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Just an idea, Mike
> 
> I'm all for the jovial banter side of things, even distracting during a thread if need be, but sometimes it can start to get personal like on this thread yesterday. There should really be a separate outlet for that sort of thing, whoever is right or wrong.


Don't get me wrong, I agree. It's just that its been attempted before more than once and never lasts, unfortunately!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I agree. It's just that its been attempted before more than once and never lasts, unfortunately!


We'll give it another go. You're probably right....

I've started one just now: General Conversation - The Thread.

It's what it says on the tin


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Eight pages of this thread as I write on my phone. Barely two pages connected to the original topic in question - the rest is largely baiting banter and is completely unconnected to the OP's subject.
> 
> Whilst it's compelling reading(!), this happens often. Sometimes I myself joins in.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want an everlasting thread where people can air their grievances with me. This isn't jovial banter either. These days you can say quite horrible things to a person but say it's banter and it's supposed to make it alright.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tamara said:


> I wouldn't want an everlasting thread where people can air their grievances with me. This isn't jovial banter either. These days you can say quite horrible things to a person but say it's banter and it's supposed to make it alright.


Why would they have a grievance against you, Tamara?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Why would they have a grievance against you, Tamara?


Oh I have my ideas.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tamara said:


> Oh I have my ideas.


I see they're already at it! Take it in your stride, my lovely


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I have now just realised Tamara is beefdinner....

was well confused...


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> I was a bit anxious because of his size


This put me off reading the rest of the thread.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> I have now just realised Tamara is beefdinner....
> 
> was well confused...


How slow r u :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> How slow r u :lol:


really really slow :crying:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I have now just realised Tamara is beefdinner....
> 
> was well confused...


Explains a lot doesn't it :laugh:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> To be honest I'm just getting fed up with all the anti women sh1t going on lately. If I have to read "should've kicked her in the cvnt" or " smash her til she cries" one more time I might scream.


I agree with all that, apart from the screaming part.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This thread is like a who was who,once at Ukm!,unreal how many are gone or banned imo


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Lets say one on one, you were either an olympic weightlifter with a strong deadlift or someone who trains in a sport boxing or mma for example at roughly the same weight.
> 
> Bear in mind that a weightlifter trains for that split second of all out strength and power and is not conditioned to rules and regulation like a sports fighter who conditions his body for both strength and endurance. Considering most fights don't even last long, who would you say takes it.
> 
> last fight i got into at my local, kicked off with some old meathead, truckdriver type, the ones who think having no neck and short chunky arms with tats some how means they're tough. I was a bit anxious because of his size, but a quick one two was all it took to drop him. Im glad boxing has come in handy outside of gym, but i was wondering how i would fare against a powerlifter or olylifter. I'm no mike tyson, at least not yet, but i have always been somewhat of a physical specimen myself, so i dont lack in the power department.


dont they always teach you to never use your boxing skills outside of the gym?? haha


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

biglbs said:


> This thread is like a who was who,once at Ukm!,unreal how many are gone or banned imo


brilliant you revived a thread and now i look stupid:cool2:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

biglbs said:


> This thread is like a who was who,once at Ukm!,unreal how many are gone or banned imo


Where are they now, I wonder??


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

rob w said:


> This fight you had, ps3 or xbox?


Nice haha!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rubbish


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

The willing to do anything to survive is the guy that comes better off in a street fight, there is no winners in a street fight it's the most uncivilised thing we as humans can do to each other.

Peace y'all!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

supermancss said:


> brilliant you revived a thread and now i look stupid:cool2:


 :lol:


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

IMO people really underestimate the value of power in a street fight situation. Fighters that train for sport have a great limitation in that there mind is conditioned to the rules and regulation of sport.

Some one who was just phenomenally strong and powerful has no such limitation.


----------

